# Alpha Dogg problem



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought an Alpha Dogg about a year and a half ago (now safely out of warranty) and used it just a few times, but not very heavily. Last week my boy and I decided to go out hunting, and as we were gathering our gear together I discovered that the Alpha Dogg was not working. All that happens is the power light flashes repeatedly, with the power switch on OR off. Nothing more, nothing less. New batteries make no difference. The girl at Primos customer service said to ship it to them for a repair estimate, plus $10 to ship it back to me. 
Had anyone else experienced this problem, and if so, what is the cause? I hate to waste shipping money to find out that it will cost more to have fixed than I'm willing to pay. It's also quite disappointing that such a product would have such a short life expectancy, and I would constantly be wondering how long it would last until another failure.
I know, ya'll will say I shoulda bought a FoxPro....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

......I didn't say anything !

Send a message to 220 swift mike knows electronic stuff and has an A.D. He may have se info. 
Did you check your manual under troubleshooting ?


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I know you wanted to, though, and that's what counts, right? ????
It sounds like an electronic problem to me. When I explained the problem to customer service she immediately said it was nothing she could help troubleshoot but it would have to go to the technicians. Not surprising, considering the fact that it makes no difference if it's turned on or turned off. I just might drop 220 a PM for suggestions. I am comfortable with a soldering iron but would have to know how/what to troubleshoot, first.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol You know I did !

I will say that I know a few guys who swear by their AD's.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

If I were a cussin' man I'd be swearing AT mine right now, not BY it.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Haha that's a good one.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Send it to FoxPro the will fix it and mail it back for free!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Send it to FoxPro the will fix it and mail it back for free!


Okay maybe I'm just gullible.... Really?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha. No, but if it was a fp they would.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Haha. No, but if it was a fp they would.


another reason to love my foxpro


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Go to this website: https://primos.zendesk.com/home create an account, then start a ticket and you'll get a response from a Clark advising you of any known issues and if there is a fix you can do. Let me know how this goes and I can get in the middle of it if you like.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, 220. I'll do that if Fox Pro won't come through on the repair... ????


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Doh! I deserve it.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have heard of this before. Make sure all your batteries are inserted properly. That was the problem last time I heard of the flashing light (one battery was inserted backwards). The flashing light usually indicates low batteries, so I would check to make sure they all are good. Don't use off brand stuff either, some off brand batteries are junk and will not work in certain items. In any case, that wouldn't keep me from dragging out the manually operated caller......aka mouth call.....Hunt saved!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good input JT..........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the old Primos Power Dog, I have used it 7 times, the 7th time I used it, I set it close to me, about 20 yds., That's when I noticed it sounded like crap, and made me think it's been scaring off every coyote in the area.. so I left it at home for my 8th. stand, and used a hand call, that's when I shot my first coyote... P.S. I had a problem with the power dog to (the remote), they sent me a new one @ no cost. Good Luck az...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I heard from my friend sos1inmesa, who owned a AD and gave it up for a shockwave. He has since sold the shockwave and bought a BossDogg it's a step up in price and size from the AlphaDogg. Guess he'll be getting rid of that too. He said it is HUGE and weighs in at 14 lbs......What were they thinking....14 frickin lbs ?? It should come with wheels so you can ride it/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am sticking to hand calls...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I am sticking to hand calls...


Glad you brought that up. Late season calling is the time to drag out the old mouth flute. By the time you read this, most coyotes have heard the Foxpro/Primos/Flextone/JohnnyStewart scenario and likened it to trouble. I find that if I get barked at using the electric, I can it and go to blowing on the mouth call. It keeps me in practice and sound different than the guy who solely relies on electric sound. Sorry fella, azpredatorhunter and I just snagged your dog.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good point JTKillough, hand calls have been around, way before ecallers... The old timers got-r-done with Circe, Burnham Bros. etc..


----------

